# VA'S Eastern Shore Barrier Islands



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Hello To All,

Me and a Buddy of Mine want to know how to receive, or if anyone can provide any type of information to navigate (boat ramps, areas, best locations, etc.) any of the popular barrier islands. His boat is up and running, and we're die hard surf fishermen, and we want to plan a trip this fall to fish for the mammouth drum of these islands. Any information provided will be very appreciated.

Brian:fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I’d launch from Wise Point boat ramp and motor north by northeast to the barrier islands

http://www.fws.gov/northeast/easternshore/ramp.html


----------

